# Hello All! We Are New 21rs Owners!



## Colt3840 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well I just thought I would introduce the family and the new 21RS. We are a family of 4 and enjoy camping! A few years we bought are first trailer a samll Nash this was after many years of tent camping and backpacking. We came to a conclusion this past Thanksgiving with the kids 11 and 8 we need something bigger. We did some research and fell in love with the floorplan of the 21RS and it would fit in the driveway with out a problem. We are panning on breaking it in next week over the New Year Holiday. We are looking to get plenty of use from are 21RS. I also want to say that this site is great and I have alot of reading to do!


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome, I'm finally the first to congratulate the newest member.

Congratulations!

Welcome aboard.

Beerman


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

Congratulation on the new 21RS


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Where are you from? Perhaps you can find a local Outbacker.com Rally next spring and join the fun.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new 21RS. That's a great floor plan. Good luck on your New Years trip. What parts are you from?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome neighbor! Another sale for Mike Thompson I suspect









Jim
Cerritos, CA


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome Newbie!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Colt3840 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS nice model
You will enjoy it









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Colt3849!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 21rs









So nice to see another family from Southern California joining our site!

Please make sure to click here and check out the upcoming 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion. We would love to have you all join us!

Happy Holidays and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Colt3840 to the best forum on the web!

And congratulations on the 21RS. We love ours!

Dan


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome Colt!







Congrats on your new trailer, you & your clan should enjoy it a bunch! We're also out over New Years weekend & really looking forward to the break. We're also lucky enough to have our trailer parked here at home and that really makes getting ready so much easier! We've had our 2003 25FBS almost three years now and use it at least once a month year 'round.

I agree, this is a great site & have got some great input from other members! If you have any questions, just post away & you'll see lots of great responses!

Best to you yours, have a Merry Christmas!

enjoy & travel safe!



Colt3840 said:


> Well I just thought I would introduce the family and the new 21RS. We are a family of 4 and enjoy camping! A few years we bought are first trailer a samll Nash this was after many years of tent camping and backpacking. We came to a conclusion this past Thanksgiving with the kids 11 and 8 we need something bigger. We did some research and fell in love with the floorplan of the 21RS and it would fit in the driveway with out a problem. We are panning on breaking it in next week over the New Year Holiday. We are looking to get plenty of use from are 21RS. I also want to say that this site is great and I have alot of reading to do!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Beerman said:


> Awesome, I'm finally the first to congratulate the newest member.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Its the little things that make us happy here









Welcome to the forum, hope you can join a rally this season and really see the good side of 'us'









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my welcome to those you've already heard (I guess, "read" is a better word).

Glad to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome from another newbie. It doesn't take long to feel like family. The members here area helpful and friendly. Ask anything and you get useful responses not ie: why didn't you do this or that first. Its refreshing.
Bob


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Colt3840 said:


> Well I just thought I would introduce the family and the new 21RS. We are a family of 4 and enjoy camping! A few years we bought are first trailer a samll Nash this was after many years of tent camping and backpacking. We came to a conclusion this past Thanksgiving with the kids 11 and 8 we need something bigger. We did some research and fell in love with the floorplan of the 21RS and it would fit in the driveway with out a problem. We are panning on breaking it in next week over the New Year Holiday. We are looking to get plenty of use from are 21RS. I also want to say that this site is great and I have alot of reading to do!


From one So Cal 21RS owner to another, welcome aboard.


----------



## Colt3840 (Dec 21, 2006)

I thank you all for the warm welcome I have been doing alot of reading and have made a list of ideas from the others on this site. We have decided to take the new toy for a run over the new year holiday to http://www.vaillakeresort.com/ this place is real nice we leave on Thursday and come back on the 2nd. We are so looking forward to the trip. Well back to reading and getting the trailer ready!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi colt3840,

Looks like a pretty nice place. I see that Elvis, Kenny and Dolly are going to be making an appearance for New Year's Eve









Have a great time on your maiden voyage,
Dawn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi colt3840,















Welcome to the Outbacker's World Congratulations on the 21RS









I hope you will enjoy it !!!!!

Happy Camping

willie


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the 21rs ... we love ours! and of course welcome to the best spot on the net!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colt3840....do your back a HUGE favor and pickup some memory foam for the Queen bed. That stock mattress is VERY uncomfortable. Adding the memory foam will make a HUGE improvement.


----------

